# Basic Console Purchasing Guide



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 11, 2010)

*
Basic Console Purchase guide..*

This thread lousily covers everything related to your queries about console purchase. It might be of different generation, scale. Nothing matters, if you want suggestions on consoles.. just post them.

So, to just warm you up, i'm posting what are the consoles available today.


*PlayStation 3*

*avisionforgaming.webs.com/23vmah1.jpg

*Manufacturer:* Sony
*Date of Release:* September, 2006
*Units sold:* 41.6 millions
*variants:* Release model: PS3 60GB(16999INR including a bonus Game)(not under production but available), 
          Slim variants(released in September,2010): PS3 40GB(17699INR),PS3 120GB(19,599INR), PS3 250Gb(21,599)

*Features:* Bluray Drive, 
          Cellbroadband Engine,
          RSX chip,
          Blutooth connectivity,  
          Dolby TrueHD & DTS-HD Master Audio bit streaming, etc.

*Notable games:* Resistance, Killzone 2, God of War 3, Uncharted, Motorstorm, Gran Turismo, Little Big Planet, etc.

*Pros:* Really.. Really poweful, 
      Efficient Bluray player, 
      Perfect Multimedia powerhouse, 
      Amazing First party developers, 
      Free online gaming with PSN,
      A badass thing called PS MOVE.
      A premium service named PSN+ which will allow users to grab betas, early demos, play classic PS games.

*Cons:* Subpar performance of Third party Titles, 
      A bit expensive, 
      PSN not as strong as its competitor XBL
      Content downloaded with PSN+ account only lasts until the account last. 


Go for it.. if you are looking for something amazing to play with, if you can spend money on titles.
Don't go for it.. If you are looking to play Multi platform titles more. If you don't have enough budget to purchase games

 *PS MOVE* 

PlayStation Move is a motion controller released by Sony, in September 2010. Most of the coming games are move compatible and an array of old games are supporting it with a patch. PS Move works in pair with PS Eye to deliver realistic motion controls. Known for its precision, PS Move has already gained a wide popularity. 

Prices:

Move Starter Kit ( PS Move + PS Eye + Sports Champion Demo) = 3,650INR

Standalone Move Controller - Rs 2,499INR

But to get the maximum out of Playstation move, it needs to be coupled with the Sub-Controller. Much like WiiMote. A sub controller costs ~ 1690/-INR

Or.. you can get a PS3 Move bundle (PS3+PS MOVE+PS EYE+ Move starter disc) for 23,490INR



*Xbox 360*
*

*www.bscreview.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/xbox-360-slim-530px.jpg

Manufacturer:* Microsoft
*Date of release:* November,2005
*Units sold:* 44.1 million
*Variants: *Release model: Xbox 360 Arcade(no bundled HDD)(11,599INR)=> Not in production
          Slim Varient:  Xbox 360 Slim(4gb flash memory) (14,599INR), Xbox 360 Slim(250GB HDD) (21,499INR)

*Features:* 3.2 GHz PowerPC Tri-Core Xenon, 500 MHz ATI Xenos, Built in Ethernet port, Builtin Wifi(only S models), Dolby 5.1


*Notable Games:* Halo, Forza, PGR, Gears of War, Fable, Alan wake, etc

*Pros:* Affordable, 
      Powerful than some of it's other competitors(Wii),
      Amazing 3rd party lineup,
      moddable, 
      Industry leading LIVE service
      A cute li'l thing called 'kinect'

*Cons:* Weaker hardware than it's other competitors(ps3),
      Poor first party lineup, 
      Features like matchmaking come at a cost of 60$/year, where as they are free with others

Go for it.. If you are low on budget, if you don't care much about features in your console, modding and ^^^^ing games, etc
Don't go fro it.. If you are in search of a multimedia solution, If you want more exclusive titles

 *Microsoft Kinect * 

With the Xbox Kinect, gamers can perform gestures without using any controller and have their virtual characters move the same way in the game, or manipulate objects on the screen as well as watch movies using voice commands. This gives the user a controller-free gaming experience through the Xbox 360 Kinect. This Mighty invention is already sending ripples among the technology industry, by being implemented in way, modes that no one has ever imagined. unlike PS Move, you need not to have a handful of controllers, devices to use Kinect. All you need is to turn on the Kinect sensor. And, you are good to go.

Micrsoft Xbox 360 Kinect will cost you around 9,990. And it includes, Kinect Adventures disc.

There is a Xbox 360 Kinect bundle (Xbox 360 + Kinect + Kinect adventures) which will cost you around 23k 




*Nintendo Wii*
*

*www.productwiki.com/upload/images/nintendo_wii1.jpg

Manufacturer:* Nintendo
*Date of Release:* September, 2006
*Units sold:* 76million
*Variants:* Standalone Bundle->13,500INR (Note: Wii isn't officially        launched in inda, so.. no warranties, no official vendors)

*Features:*BM PowerPC-based CPU(729mhz),512 MB Internal flash memory,SD card, SDHC card Slot,ATI “Hollywood” Graphics, Built-in Wifi, Blutooth

*Notable Games:* Mario Galaxy, Legend of Zelda, Wii sports, No more Heroes

*Pros:* really cheap,VFM 
      great device for kids,
      Lot of developer support(because of it's install base),
      moddable,
      bundeled motion controller, 
      Mr. Mario & Miss Zelda,


*Cons:* No hardcore titles, 
      Pathetic raw power, 
      High profile developers are a bit difficult to find here.


Go for it.. If you want to play with your mother, sister, girl friend. If you are shopping for kids.If you want a Break from so called "Regular Hardcore gaming"

Don't go for it.. If you want to play regular games, if you want stunningly good looking games, If you are looking for something that has service centers in india



*Playstation 2*

*www.slipperybrick.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/sony-ps2-update.jpg

*Manufacturer:* Sony
*Date of Release:* March,2000
*Units Sold:* 146.9Millions
*Variants:* SCPH-9XXX (5,499)

*Features:*Emotion Engine CPU(290MHZ), DVD Drive, Dolby 5.1 AC3 Support, 10 years of Experience

*Notable Games:* Gran Turismo, God of War, Tekken, Final Fantasy, Kingdom Hearts, Resident Evil, list goes on and on.....

*Pros: *Huge array of titles to choose form,
      Really great start, if you are new to gaming
      Economic
      Moddable

*Cons:* previous generation console
      Very Very few new releases
      Almost at it's end (may be!)

Go For it.. If you want to play those awesome titles which you have missed, If you have a 10 year old kid asking for games.

Don't go for it.. If you want to play new releases, If you want Current Generation graphics.


With this.. we conclude our In-House console section.. next is gaming on the MOVE!


HandHeld Consoles:
*

Nintendo DS*
*

*news.cnet.com/i/bto/20090406/Nintendo_DSi.jpg

Manufacturer:* Nintendo
*Date of Release:* 2004
*Units Sold:* 135million(DS, DS L, DSXL, DSi)
*Variants:* DS, DS Lite, DS XL, DSi->(5000-6000INR)

*Features:* Touchscreen, 801.22Wifi, Clamshell design, Microphone

Any of the DS array of products are not officially available in india


*PlayStation Portable*

*2.bp.blogspot.com/_j6rvbD6uqZc/Si64fMn5MpI/AAAAAAAAARE/GRZiXtxCP7w/s400/psp-go-1.jpg

*Manufacturer:* Sony
*Date of Release:* December,2004
*Units sold:*62 Million
*Variants:* PSP 3000 (8,500INR), PSP GO (12,299INR)

*Features:* MIPS R400 CPU(333MHZ), 3.8Inch TFT LCD, Video Out, Microphone, Wifi


Official websites:

Playstation

Xbox 360

Nintendo Wii

PlayStation Portable

Nintendo DS


This was a very very quick run through about the current world consoles. If you have any doubts feel free to ask.

And, I will try my best to keep the prices upto date, but, there might be differences based on the place you live in or vendor.

P.S.: I'm a huge fan of Sony,PlayStation. I tried my best to write this post unbiased. If you see any biased points, please go easy on me.. and go easy on Typos, you might run into few.

Thanks to: 
Ethan_Hunt for suggesting me to open a thread about console purchases ,our Admin ICO for making this thread sticky. Jojothedragon: for reminding about PSN+(which i overlooked) and a typo. Dinjo for pointing out a typo


----------



## topgear (Nov 11, 2010)

that's a great guide - thanks for this.


----------



## ico (Nov 11, 2010)

A thread which we really needed.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 11, 2010)

If any one here notices the price changes in the market.. please drop a word here.


----------



## skippednote (Nov 12, 2010)

Great Job Vamsi. But I dont find any problem in the PSN except its Free and you don't have to spend a nickel to play online.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 12, 2010)

Yes, it is a great free service. But, servers are a bit difficult to find. And, not to mention occasional bugs, lack of features like cross game voice chat, etc.

But, it is free. Getting good for free is 60$ better than getting best for money. But, there are flaws none the less.


----------



## skippednote (Nov 12, 2010)

> Yes, it is a great free service. But, servers are a bit difficult to find. And, not to mention occasional bugs, lack of features like cross game voice chat, etc.
> 
> But, it is free. Getting good for free is 60$ better than getting best for money. But, there are flaws none the less.



I have never felt any problem on a shiity internet connection. I don't know what you are talking about. Never came across any bug. 
And I dont find any advantage of Cross Game Chat .


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 12, 2010)

I have faced few log in problems. I don't know if they are there now.

Cross game chat is a edgy feature, it feels good to have one. So, that you and your buddy need not to be in a same game to chat something. But these are just few edges. PSN is indeed providing everything that MS is providing for free. All it needs is a bit polishing.


----------



## skippednote (Nov 12, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> I have faced few log in problems. I don't know if they are there now.
> 
> Cross game chat is a edgy feature, it feels good to have one. So, that you and your buddy need not to be in a same game to chat something. But these are just few edges. PSN is indeed providing everything that MS is providing for free. All it needs is a bit polishing.



Agreed


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 12, 2010)

Where is psn+ and why ain't it mentioned in the guide?



> A cute li'l thing called '*Knicet*'


yeah right.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 12, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> Where is psn+ and why ain't it mentioned in the guide?


Slow down cowboy! Vamsi has put in a good effort to piece a lot of information together. The least you could do is politely prompt for any additions or changes. If you have the specifics for PSN+, then fire away, I'll add it to the first post and credit your name for that information.

People, we are here to help construct a suitable guide for all the newbies to follow. Vamsi has obviously put in a great deal of his time, drafting this thread. So rather than posting directive/authoritative comments, it's best to list down the points you feel which need to be added and we'll take it from there. 

It's a matter of contribution from everyone.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Nov 12, 2010)

Its one of the best guides across lot of forums.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 13, 2010)

Added PSN+ to PS3's Pros and Cons. And credited Jojothedragon.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 13, 2010)

Great work vamsi. You create some great useful threads. GJ.

And I would like you to add "Killzone 3" instead of 2. That makes it more awesome! (aweful for me) lulz


----------



## ico (Nov 13, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> great device for kids *and adults alike,*


Fixed.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 13, 2010)

I don't remember typing "and adults alike" 

you want me to add it?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Nov 13, 2010)

Get the *PlaySation 3* corrected


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 13, 2010)

corrected. credited.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 15, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Slow down cowboy! Vamsi has put in a good effort to piece a lot of information together. The least you could do is politely prompt for any additions or changes. If you have the specifics for PSN+, then fire away, I'll add it to the first post and credit your name for that information.
> 
> People, we are here to help construct a suitable guide for all the newbies to follow. Vamsi has obviously put in a great deal of his time, drafting this thread. So rather than posting directive/authoritative comments, it's best to list down the points you feel which need to be added and we'll take it from there.
> 
> It's a matter of contribution from everyone.



Getting credited was never my intention. I just want to see justice done to the ps3. You know that I'm as "high as the NGeek" when it comes to the P-S-3


----------



## vickybat (Dec 3, 2010)

@ vamsi_krishna

Buddy ps3 is also moddable now thanks to a little usb device called jailbreak. Its available now and now ps3 can play backups and other downloaded games.


----------



## lingo (Dec 3, 2010)

vickybat said:


> @ vamsi_krishna
> 
> Buddy ps3 is also moddable now thanks to a little usb device called jailbreak. Its available now and now ps3 can play backups and other downloaded games.



First off, Jailbreak is not a mod, it is a hack.
I think, at the time when OP posted, although PSJailbreak was out.. PS3 games were using this new iso format(from the game 'medal of honor') which will make the games inaccessible for PSjailbreak. But later, They have updated the Jailbreak. And now, they can run games. But you should note that, PSjailbreak will not work once you update the firmware of PS3 as sony locked the Dev-mode on the console via patch though which jalbreak is running the dumps.

But Now, as the PSDowngrade hack is out, thorough which one can downgrade their Playstation 3 firmware, no matter what their FW version is. But still there are speculations that question PSdowngrade compatibility with Future firmware updates(although PSjailbreak team claims something different).


----------



## v_joy (Jan 2, 2011)

How gud is Playstation 3's internet browser..?
Is it as simple as pairing PS3 with router cum modem (Beetel 450TC1 which i got with Airtel broadband connection)..?

Actually I just bought an HDTV, my dad wants internet access in it so he was planning to buy a cheap (20k) htpc for the TV.  So i was wondering if PS3 could take care of that need, I might convince him to buy PS3 instead. A win-win situation. 
Before I do that I need confirmation that PS3 does all that. 
websites: gmail, yahoo, hotmail, facebook, youtube, TDF P) etc..

Other queries:
1.Are wireless keyboard + mouse for PS3 available? How much do they cost?
2.How many controllers do u get with the console?
3.If i dont want to store movies on PS3's drive (I have portable HDD for that) Will 40GB HDD suffice? 
I'm assuming HDD is used only to store the saved games and stuff downloaded from PSN. And games run directly from Bluray. No installation.

I'm sorry if these questions sound stupid. Please don't ridicule.


----------



## cooljeba (Jan 3, 2011)

v_joy said:


> How gud is Playstation 3's internet browser..?
> Is it as simple as pairing PS3 with router cum modem (Beetel 450TC1 which i got with Airtel broadband connection)..?
> 
> Actually I just bought an HDTV, my dad wants internet access in it so he was planning to buy a cheap (20k) htpc for the TV.  So i was wondering if PS3 could take care of that need, I might convince him to buy PS3 instead. A win-win situation.
> ...



No these are infact good questions if you are first time owner.. I never thought about these when I had bought it 

1.Are wireless keyboard + mouse for PS3 available? 

How much do they cost? : Yes You can get wireless Logitech Keyboards+mouse for as low as 1300 Rs

2.How many controllers do u get with the console? : 
1
3.If i dont want to store movies on PS3's drive (I have portable HDD for that) Will 40GB HDD suffice? 
I'm assuming HDD is used only to store the saved games and stuff downloaded from PSN. And games run directly from Bluray. No installation.

No most of the games these days do use HDD for installing the game.. for eg. GT5 takes almost 9-10 GB of hard disk space for installation..

I would recommend to atleast go for a 120 GB one.. or the beauty of PS3 is the hard disk can be replaced without the warranty getting void. You can replace it with any 2.5" Laptop hard disk.. so even if you buy a 40 GB hard disk PS3 you can always upgrade..

Regarding your external drive.. it should be formatted to Fat32 as PS3 doesn't read from anyother formats including NTFS..

Regarding the browser, yes it is a decent one.. It can open all those sites mentioned above.. but again you can't compare it with leading browsers like Firefox, chrome etc.. You can also browse using the Move Controller.. where you directly point the controller to the link on tv and click it..


----------



## v_joy (Jan 3, 2011)

@cooljeba:
thanks for replying.

I have some more queries.
1. The one controller we get with PS3 , is it wireless?
2. If PS3 only reads FAT32, then how come people transfer HD movies on PS3's HDD?? (movies greater than 4GB in size.) Because FAT32 file system cannot hold files greater than 4gb.
3.Does PS3 supports (wireless) mouse too? (i guess not, but still.. no harm in confirming..)
4. Is PS3 locked to a region? If I get PS3 games from US or europe will it run?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 3, 2011)

1. The one controller we get with PS3 , is it wireless?
   Yes, Wireless controller with a USB cable for charging.

2. If PS3 only reads FAT32, then how come people transfer HD movies on PS3's HDD?? (movies greater than 4GB in size.) Because FAT32 file system cannot hold files greater than 4gb.
     Yea, it still has 4gb file size limitation for external devices. you have to split the file into parts to get it done or you can steam the content directly from your PC

3.Does PS3 supports (wireless) mouse too? (i guess not, but still.. no harm in confirming..)
          PS3 supports most of the bluetooth 2.0 devices. It might be Mouse, Ear phones, mic, etc.

4. Is PS3 locked to a region? If I get PS3 games from US or europe will it run?
         You can pickup any retail game and play it on any PS3. But DLCs are region coded.


----------



## v_joy (Jan 4, 2011)

^whoa.. "stream content directly from yr pc"
sounds awesome..!
I'd sure like to learn how to do this once I get my PS3. 
Thanx a lot for yr reply.

I'm planning to buy PS3 120GB + 1 extra wireless controller + Move (not sure abt this )
I don't know if it will be useful or not. (besides a use pointed out by cooljeba). 
But then i guess soon it will be compatible with most of the games, and a little exercise wont hurt.. 

How much will the controller cost? And are there any promotional schemes of PS3 + Move combo going around..?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 4, 2011)

PS3 controller (Dual Shock 3) is around 2599INR.

There is PS3 move bundle.. which comes with 320GB PS3+ Move controller+ Eye toy+ A free game. Bundle will cost you around 23000INR.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 4, 2011)

v_joy said:


> 2. If PS3 only reads FAT32, then how come people transfer HD movies on PS3's HDD?? (movies greater than 4GB in size.) Because FAT32 file system cannot hold files greater than 4gb.


PS3's Internal drive structure gets formatted on ex-FAT32 file system. This allows files greater than 4GB to be stored directly on it's internal HDD.


----------



## Rohan_B (Jan 10, 2011)

PS3 OWNS!!!    
Please don't kill me Xbox fanboys!! :O :O


----------



## Baker (Mar 2, 2011)

am in a confusion whether going for Xbox360 4gb or 160 gb....
one is with 15k other is 22k....

what actually the size makes difference.. ?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 2, 2011)

It depends.

If you are not a man of playing too many games at once. 4GB will be just fine. As you can install the game in any other external device. But, if you have the habbit of storing the games, videos for nostalgia.. even then don't go for 160gb. It is priced very steep. Get 4GB thing and invest some amount in any external storage device. You will be fine


----------



## Baker (Mar 2, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> It depends.
> 
> If you are not a man of playing too many games at once. 4GB will be just fine. As you can install the game in any other external device. But, if you have the habbit of storing the games, videos for nostalgia.. even then don't go for 160gb. It is priced very steep. Get 4GB thing and invest some amount in any external storage device. You will be fine



at present am having CRT tv... is it compulsary to have LCD or .. CRT will do the job....


----------



## vickybat (Mar 2, 2011)

^^ you cannot enjoy the hd visuals on a crt cause of the low resolutions i.e 480p.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 2, 2011)

@ Vamsi_Krishna
Hey bro where is PSP Go. Don't remember the exact name. The new one.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 2, 2011)

Baker said:


> at present am having CRT tv... is it compulsary to have LCD or .. CRT will do the job....



Well.. No one is pointing a gun at you to have a HD display. But you can things will be smooth and beautiful with HD displays. And you can use your LCD monitor(Assuming that you have one  )

@gamerananad, PSP Go is hardly an improvement from original PSP. But It's price is included in the first post.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 2, 2011)

gameranand said:


> @ Vamsi_Krishna
> Hey bro where is PSP Go. Don't remember the exact name. The new one.



The new one is psp 2 and not psp go. Its codenamed NGP (nextgen portable).

Its almost a ps3 and you can take it in your pocket.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 3, 2011)

vickybat said:


> The new one is psp 2 and not psp go. Its codenamed NGP (nextgen portable).
> 
> Its almost a ps3 and you can take it in your pocket.



yea..yea.. I know. I saw the live press event as well. But, you actually want me to include a Console which is still in development in a purchasing guide?


----------



## vickybat (Mar 3, 2011)

^^ no no i was just correcting *gameranand* mate. We will include psp2 after its released.

*Btw did you like it?* I was blown away especially by that uncharted gameplay. It was completely like a ps3 and even has great motion controls.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 3, 2011)

Yup. Even developers agreed that this little thing is nearly as powerful as PS3. I Was literally blown out of my socks, when I watched Uncharted, MGS gameplay on NGP.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 3, 2011)

^^ Yeah and i think this little beast even has the power to run the mighty cryengine 3 and frostbite 2.0. What do you think?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 3, 2011)

Well.. Crytek is already working on NGP. Epic games  is in thoughts of extending their Unreal Engine 3 to NGP. Same is with middlware programs like scaleform, ADX. NGP has a great time, ahead of it. Only if it manages to overcome the problems that PSP faced.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 3, 2011)

^^ Umd was the main bug that affected psp sales. The drive was noisy and drained significant battery power. Psp-go was a complete failure due to lack of physical media.

So this time around, sony will be selling content on proprietary flash cards which will take care of power management problems of the original. Ofcourse digital content can be downloaded through psn.
Sony also has lots of first party studios. So games like killzone and resistance will also make their way onto ngp.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 3, 2011)

@ Vamsi_krishna @ vickybat
Didn't knew these. I am in gaming but not in consoles. I once heard sometime ago that a new PSP would be launched didn't knew that it is still under development.


----------



## Baker (Mar 3, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> It depends.
> 
> If you are not a man of playing too many games at once. 4GB will be just fine. As you can install the game in any other external device. But, if you have the habbit of storing the games, videos for nostalgia.. even then don't go for 160gb. It is priced very steep. Get 4GB thing and invest some amount in any external storage device. You will be fine



most of the time i will be playing only one game at a time.... 
but i didnt understand the part "installing game in other external device"..

all these games can be played from disc only right.. ? thats how i was playing in my ps2..


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 3, 2011)

Yea.. but Xbox 360 features optional game install, which allows you to install the game in console's HDD or external storage device.


----------



## Baker (Mar 3, 2011)

in that case one game can be shared across many people right.. like buy one disc and install in different xbox..?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 3, 2011)

To launch the game you need to insert the Disc. Installing is optional and is provided to reduce loading times and to eliminate Disc Swapping when a game has more than one disc.


----------



## Baker (Mar 3, 2011)

^^ thats great...  so is this will be the same purpose of PS3 160gb and 320gb versions..?

and for a limited gamers xbox360 4gb willl be enough and more... right


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 3, 2011)

PS3 games have mandatory installations. But in Xbox 360, its optional.

Yea, for casual gamers 4GB xBox 360 will be sufficient.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 3, 2011)

Installing the game in a console's harddrive will lead to lesser loading times. This is the primary reason of an install.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Mar 20, 2011)

Please elaborate on the handhelds.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2011)

@ vamsi
Please include prices of PS3 Move, XBOX 360 Kinect, PS3 with Move, Xbox 360 with Kinect.

Move Prices
PS3 with Move Prices
Kinect Price
I can't find Xbox 360 with Kinect bundle but if you find that please include that also.


----------



## Aryan (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi guys I'm new here. I was reading your forum and found many interesting things. But what is DLC? And can't we buy a game from US/UK and run it in PS3 from India?
And about NGP: I have lots of UMDs with movies and games<22 to be exact>. What will happen if I upgrade to NGP when its launched? Since it has no UMD Slot, how will I transfer UMD media to internal memory? My friends say that I have to buy ISO files from Sony's Site and pay for the games and movies again or download them through Illegal torrent sites and play them. Then will my UMDs will be wasted? I dont want to buy PSP 3000 when NGP will come out.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 7, 2011)

Aryan said:
			
		

> But what is DLC?


Its Downloadable Content. It is basically an extension to gameplay I mean it will add more missions, weapons. It is usually released after the release of the game from developers to keep gamers busy with their game for some more time and it also makes money for them..


			
				Aryan said:
			
		

> And can't we buy a game from US/UK and run it in PS3 from India?


Region issues. Every PS3 ia region coded so only content from that region will play on that PS3. Its like desktops where if you want to play content from other region you have to change the region of that DVD writer. I don't know if thats available on PS3 or not.



			
				Aryan said:
			
		

> I have lots of UMDs with movies and games<22 to be exact>. What will happen if I upgrade to NGP when its launched? Since it has no UMD Slot, how will I transfer UMD media to internal memory? My friends say that I have to buy ISO files from Sony's Site and pay for the games and movies again or download them through Illegal torrent sites and play them. Then will my UMDs will be wasted? I dont want to buy PSP 3000 when NGP will come out.


I guess Sony will resolve that matter and give some option to UMD owners to extract their data. At least I hope so there maybe other methods also but I don't know about them.


----------



## Aryan (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi thanks for reply.
I also wanted to know about region coding. I have seen many people saying that all games of PS3 are region Free? Is it true? And for PCs, cant we just buy two DVD Drives each of different regions to play Region locked games on a single PC?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 7, 2011)

Aryan said:


> Hi thanks for reply.
> I also wanted to know about region coding. I have seen many people saying that all games of PS3 are region Free? Is it true?



Yes, PS3 games are not region coded. Only DLCs are region coded.



Aryan said:


> And for PCs, cant we just buy two DVD Drives each of different regions to play Region locked games on a single PC?



PC games are not region coded. So, that won't be a necessity.


----------



## Aryan (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey then please clarify one thing: The PS3 is region coded and not the games? or is it the other way round? I know that Blu Ray Movies are region coded and XBOX 360 games too. And if I order a PS3/PC game from amazon USA, what will stop me from playing the game-Region Code or DLC or my PS3 bought in India? Im not into online gaming and internet on console so its not a limiting factor.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 6, 2011)

Hi, I'm actually not a gamer, it's just a timepass for me, like when I've nothing to do I play few stages, so it's like that.

I played few titles like:
NFS Most Wanted (Completed It)
NFS Shift (Didn't liked it, uninstalled after 2 hours)
Prince of Persia (All releases but only few steps)
Tomb Raider (Completed 1, but played few steps on 2)
Call of Duty (Played each and every version and completed it, I liked it most)
etc...can't recall any more.

So now I'm actually planning to get a console, after reading this whole thread, it looks like they are much higher prices than my price bracket.

I thought it'd be 2000/- or so, and after looking at the prices I was shocked. Now please don't laugh at me, I really don't have any idea about gaming or consoles.

I've a 8bit console on which I used to play Mario and all, but it's not of any use now, the PCB burned I guess many years ago.

So do you think should I get a console?? Does consoles supports all these games?? Or should I just continue playing few steps on PC. Well, if I get console then also I'm not going to play more than few steps, but still.

Well, after looking at the prices I think I can afford PS2, but the thread says it's coming to end, so will it be a good option to go for it if I go for consoles??

One more thing, I don't know will asking for it harm my reputation like banned or infraction or removed from Mod list, but the thing is I'm not going to buy games. Ya if they are priced at Rs. 100/- or so, it's ok. Otherwise I won't go up than that for buying games. So you know what I want to ask 

So please suggest.


----------



## gameranand (May 6, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:
			
		

> I thought it'd be 2000/- or so, and after looking at the prices I was shocked. Now please don't laugh at me, I really don't have any idea about gaming or consoles.


Well this quote of yours gave me a shock. 


			
				krishnandu.sarkar said:
			
		

> So do you think should I get a console?? Does consoles supports all these games?? Or should I just continue playing few steps on PC. Well, if I get console then also I'm not going to play more than few steps, but still.


Well consoles have their advantages and disadvantages but for a casual gamer like you I won't recommend console at all. Just play on your PC.


			
				krishnandu.sarkar said:
			
		

> One more thing, I don't know will asking for it harm my reputation like banned or infraction or removed from Mod list, but the thing is I'm not going to buy games. Ya if they are priced at Rs. 100/- or so, it's ok. Otherwise I won't go up than that for buying games. So you know what I want to ask


If this is the case with you *PLEASE DON"T BUY A CONSOLE*. Games for console are very pricey like Rs.2500+. Although on PC they are quite cheaper but not at 100 at all. 

Just go on with PC there are a hell lot of games for you to play on PC itself then why invest in console.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 6, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Just go on with PC there are a hell lot of games for you to play on PC itself then why invest in console.



Well, nothing like that, but looking at peoples spend their day on consoles, my lust for console increased.

And you know, I wanted to try playing racing games with wheel, which I see many peoples attach to the consoles.

And I mean, I know I can get PC games without buying them. But I don't know that method even exists or not for Console games


----------



## gameranand (May 6, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:
			
		

> And you know, I wanted to try playing racing games with wheel, which I see many peoples attach to the consoles.


Well that can be achieved on PC too just buy a good racing wheel for PC and you are good to go.


			
				krishnandu.sarkar said:
			
		

> And I mean, I know I can get PC games without buying them. But I don't know that method even exists or not for Console games


Well there are ways by modding the consoles but that voids the warranty ans maybe online gaming. Not sure about online gaming but warranty and support gets void for sure.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 6, 2011)

Ok, then leave it..!! Thanks for the suggestion 

So how much would a Wheel cost?? Lowest. Till then let me do my homework 

Ok, got some, are they good?? *shop.ebay.in/?_from=R40&_trksid=m570&_nkw=gaming+wheel&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## gameranand (May 6, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:
			
		

> So how much would a Wheel cost?? Lowest. Till then let me do my homework


Well you are seeing the lowest one already. But I rather go for logitach product than anything else.
Logitech Driving Force™ GT
This one is good but kinda pricey.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 6, 2011)

Vamsi a very good guide for consoles
seriously put a lot of details on it gr8 
can we play any Blu-Ray movie in PS3.coz movies r region coded....



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Ya if they are priced at Rs. 100/- or so, it's ok.



Buddy PS3 games are not sold on CDs....


----------



## thetechfreak (May 6, 2011)

Zangetsu said:
			
		

> can we play any Blu-Ray movie in PS3.coz movies r region coded....


 Yes, I think we can. Discs need to be purchased in India for Indian PS3


----------



## gameranand (May 6, 2011)

Zangestu said:
			
		

> can we play any Blu-Ray movie in PS3.coz movies r region coded....


Yes you can play Blu ray movies on PS3. And yes movies are region coded so you can't play a movie which you bought from USA in Indian PS3 I guess. If both are from same region then its fine.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 6, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well you are seeing the lowest one already. But I rather go for logitach product than anything else.
> Logitech Driving Force™ GT
> This one is good but kinda pricey.



Thanks 

10chars


----------



## gameranand (May 6, 2011)

^^ Glad to help. BTW you'll but the wheel or not??? I would rather suggest to go for XBOX 360 controller if you can't afford racing wheels as they are also good and gives you better feel than KB and Mouse but yet nothing beats racing wheel for racing game eh.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 6, 2011)

Well, not now, as I can't afford that 

How much is xbox 360 Controllers??

Otherwise now I was thinking about visiting some game parlour and test 'em out 

And then back to my old KB + Mouse


----------



## gameranand (May 6, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:
			
		

> How much is xbox 360 Controllers??


Just about 1200 or less.


			
				krishnandu.sarkar said:
			
		

> Well, not now, as I can't afford that


Well I figured that the moment I posted the link for that wheel.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 6, 2011)

^^Thanks for the help though.

Well, then I'm happy playing COD series at my PC


----------



## Razor 1911 (May 8, 2011)

@Vamsi Krishna
Well you could also list the price of accessories and Motion Controllers of the Consoles


----------



## gameranand (May 8, 2011)

Razor 1911 said:
			
		

> @Vamsi Krishna
> Well you could also list the price of accessories and Motion Controllers of the Consoles


AFAIK he already did. READ carefully he has included the prices.


----------



## Razor 1911 (May 8, 2011)

Ok edit on Units sold
PS3 : 47 Million
XBOX 360 : 50 Million
Update April 2011


----------



## gameranand (May 31, 2011)

Adil said:
			
		

> there is nothing like xbox 360 4 GB...


Actually there is such thing. Search carefully. 

Well looks like we got a new name for the upcoming handheld console from Sony. Its *PS Vita*.
Source


----------



## Gaurav265 (Jun 10, 2011)

hello i want to buy xbox360 without hdd can i later connect my external hdd to it by usb.what things i get with this pls help.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 10, 2011)

Yes you can connect a external HDD through USB.


----------



## Gaurav265 (Jun 18, 2011)

is any graphical,fps or performance difference between xbox 360 and ps 3 in any game.what is the cost of a hd ps3 bluray movie.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 18, 2011)

Gaurav265 said:
			
		

> is any graphical,fps or performance difference between xbox 360 and ps 3 in any game.what is the cost of a hd ps3 bluray movie.


As a thumb rule you'll be able to play games on both consoles at nice fps. Frame rate doesn't matter much in consoles because all games are optimized so well for the console that they run nicely although with some exceptions. But PS3 has far better hardware than Xbox 360 so exclusive games of PS3 looks real nice and better than Xbox exclusive. Although its a personal taste.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 18, 2011)

Gaurav265 said:


> is any graphical,fps or performance difference between xbox 360 and ps 3 in any game.what is the cost of a hd ps3 bluray movie.



Except some occasional exceptions.Most of the multiplatform games look and perform better on Xbox. 

There are no separate Bluray movies for PS3. Just pop in any "region ABC" or a BD that matches your ps3 region. It will work.


----------



## pavanbl (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Vamsi,
First of all thanks for the wonderful explanation about the consoles.
I have a question. I`m planning to buy used PS3 and came to know that it has been jail broken. SO just wanted to know that if ps3 is jail-broken then will all its functionality like Blu ray, graphics etc.. will work properly? Kindly let me know if there will be any issues with Jailbreak PS3.
Thanks,
Pavan


----------



## Gaurav265 (Jun 28, 2011)

Buy xbox360 4gb and later connect your external hdd to it ,it is cheaper.you can also play games directly by your game dvd.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 29, 2011)

pavanbl said:
			
		

> SO just wanted to know that if ps3 is jail-broken then will all its functionality like Blu ray, graphics etc.. will work properly? Kindly let me know if there will be any issues with Jailbreak PS3.


Well it doesn't interfere with the functionality but you'll lose the support of Sony for your device and its illegal.


----------



## biseydaha (Aug 13, 2011)

Great guide. 

Those new consoles are great, but I still prefer my PS2 over them. It doesn't have great grapihcs, but it is waaaaaay cheaper than other stuff.

And what is the difference between nintendo ds and a PSP?


----------



## biseydaha (Aug 13, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Ok, then leave it..!! Thanks for the suggestion
> 
> So how much would a Wheel cost?? Lowest. Till then let me do my homework
> 
> Ok, got some, are they good?? gaming wheel | eBay





If you want something cheap and durable, then get the 
Thrustmaster GT Experience Racing Wheel.

But Logitech Driving Force GT is much better( and twice the price


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks for the info, but it's ok. I'm not much into gaming. Investing in gaming would be a bad idea for me.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 13, 2011)

pavanbl said:


> Hi Vamsi,
> First of all thanks for the wonderful explanation about the consoles.
> I have a question. I`m planning to buy used PS3 and came to know that it has been jail broken. SO just wanted to know that if ps3 is jail-broken then will all its functionality like Blu ray, graphics etc.. will work properly? Kindly let me know if there will be any issues with Jailbreak PS3.
> Thanks,
> Pavan



You will not be able to play online. Apart from that you can play all the games offline without problems.

Also you cannot update your PS3. I don't know if it is necessary or not.


----------



## nishant872 (Aug 25, 2011)

am gng to buy xbox360..

please let me know the difference between 4gb model and the one with HDD...i mean wht wld be the pros nd cons of both variant if some one can explain and suggest whc is better bcoz thr a price difference of 6-7K btwn those..


----------



## eurostar (Sep 17, 2011)

great guide esp for newbie like me

just get ps3 slim + MOVE bundle
playing sport champion
LOVE it 

a question...read R1 or R3 wat i see is diff is the 5 free DLC car
ok if i get GT5 R1, I know i cannot buy R3 DLC car (eg GTR), but question is there are other GTR for purchase in R1 game?
Thks


----------



## happy17292 (Oct 8, 2011)

i am planning to buy PS3. i will not mod it next 1 yr. but is there any possibility of any mod/CFW releasing for PS3 before developer's switch to PS4 ? so i could play all the games i missed ?

which console should i buy? i will buy b/w 5-7 OG games per year.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 9, 2011)

happy17292 said:


> i am planning to buy PS3. i will not mod it next 1 yr. but is there any possibility of any mod/CFW releasing for PS3 before developer's switch to PS4 ? so i could play all the games i missed ?
> 
> which console should i buy? i will buy b/w 5-7 OG games per year.



What do you mean by a mod by which you can play all the games you have missed ?? I mean you can just buy those games and play them.


----------



## happy17292 (Oct 9, 2011)

^^^ :/


----------



## hbaruas (Oct 23, 2011)

I have bought a PS3 .. and it has 3.50 v firmware..
I understand this can be jailbroken to 3.55 CFW.

I want to know if this CFW version can be used to play latest games .. or there is no way around (SPOOFS).. and I will have to go back to OFW !

I have GoW Collections Vol II .. but since FW is 3.50 , I am not able to play it wothout upgrading !
Please suggest !


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 23, 2011)

The solution is simple : Upgrade to OFW.


----------



## Voldemort (Nov 21, 2011)

Well done, Vamsi. It really proved to be helpful. Thanx a lot! My friend just ordered the PS3. Why not add a poll to the thread?


----------



## psaikia (Nov 25, 2011)

I recently bought a PS3 320gb slim. I dont want to buy an LCD display bcoz my budget restricts me. But I have 21'' CTV slim (samsung), which will suffice my requirement.

I want a ups which will backup both my ctv and ps3 for 5 minutes. Back up is needed only to shut down my ps3.

Will 650VA UPS will fulfill my requirement ?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 25, 2011)

650VA UPS is more than enough for a PS3 and a CTV.


----------



## psaikia (Nov 25, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> 650VA UPS is more than enough for a PS3 and a CTV.



how much backup time it will give for both.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 26, 2011)

should be like 10mins, i guess.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 26, 2011)

Yeah 10 - 15 mins depending on the power consumption. I wouls suggest you to go for APC 650VA for UPS.


----------



## psaikia (Nov 26, 2011)

Thank you vasmi and gameranand.

could you tell me how to connect 2.1 speakers to ps3 , if i m using a moniter with HDMI .
Coz there is optical ports and usb ports ,  there is no 3.5mm female port on ps3


----------



## gameranand (Nov 27, 2011)

psaikia said:


> Thank you vasmi and gameranand.
> 
> could you tell me how to connect 2.1 speakers to ps3 , if i m using a moniter with HDMI .
> Coz there is optical ports and usb ports ,  there is no 3.5mm female port on ps3



I hope this link helps.
Connect speakers to PS3


----------



## R0ad|<ill (Nov 28, 2011)

So I just came back from a trip to the nearest Croma with the PS3 move bundle (Total impulse buy!  Hooked it up to an ol' faithful tv to realize how sad SD can look. I have GOT to get an HD setup pronto. 

What I am looking for is suggestions for a good monitor and speakers to go with the ps3. Anyone?

(Has this been discussed already somewhere? Sorry in that case! Please redirect me to the concerned thread if so...)


----------



## gameranand (Nov 28, 2011)

Whats your budget ?? Also check out the respective sections for speakers and monitor maybe you'll get what you need.


----------



## R0ad|<ill (Nov 28, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Whats your budget ?? Also check out the respective sections for speakers and monitor maybe you'll get what you need.



Well, I am not looking for a huge monitor right now. Budget is 10-15k I guess, and I am open to cheaper full-hd suggestions as well.  Will buy a bigass hd tv later when I save up enough. 

From what little research I have done on the matter, I understand that all I need to look for is the monitor's hdcp compliance to be sure it works with a ps3, right? Is there a loss of quality when an hdmi-dvi cable is used (which is what I will have to use in case the monitor has only a dvi port)..

I am looking up the monitor and speaker sections, but the only doubt I have is regarding possible compatibility issues. How do you hook up a standard 2.1 speaker set to a ps3?


----------



## gameranand (Nov 28, 2011)

I am not sure about this but I guess you can connect a monitor to ps3. I'll search and tell you but if you can then you could opt for a 24" tv or monitor. Also you can connect speakers to ps3. See the link in my post.


----------



## Voldemort (Nov 29, 2011)

@Roadkill: Check out Samsung Konect Plus.


----------



## sukant (Dec 1, 2011)

@Roadkill
You can connect your PS3 to your monitor , you can opt for a benq g2420HD or a e2420 HD which can be had for around 11k . These are Full HD monitors and are pretty good too .
But since you are connecting a console to it and are probably not going to sit infront of your monitor and game all time there are chances you may be lying on your couch or smwhere on ground and playing around then there will be notable color difference due to the angles.

If thats a point of concern for you , check out the Dell U2412 which is a IPS panel and has height adjustment as well as no problem of viewing angles. But its response time is slightly more hence that may be a small point of concern but this monitor will get your heart in mouth with the visuals in games and blu ray movies


----------



## gameranand (Dec 1, 2011)

Our many members using that dell monitor are having no problem at all while playing so I also suggest that monitor.


----------



## Baker (Dec 9, 2011)

i have 2 queries....
1:regarding the game expense is it price are same for both xbox360 and PS3..?
2:and can we mod xbox/ps3 and can play pirated games like we can do for ps2..?


----------



## asingh (Dec 9, 2011)

PS3 has native HDMI output. Most HD monitors of today will support it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 9, 2011)

Baker said:


> i have 2 queries....
> 1:regarding the game expense is it price are same for both xbox360 and PS3..?


prices are a bit different PS3 price >> XBOX 360 



Baker said:


> 2:and can we mod xbox/ps3 and can play pirated games like we can do for ps2..?



XBOX 360: yes
PS3: No idea....


----------



## gameranand (Dec 12, 2011)

Prices of ps3 games are higher than xbox 360 games.
You can mod both the consoles but then you will void the warranty and support.


----------



## Champ (Dec 14, 2011)

Form my very limited knowledge and few Google searches what I concluded is that XBOX 360 Modding basically allows you to play a game burned on a normal disk.
So If I buy a game I can create multiple backup copies or if I can source a ISO  file I can burn that and play.

Now Few Questions
Cant I just transfer my ISO file to XBOX HDD and play from there, I used to do the same with my old PSP.

What about PS3, everything same as XBox of Different (Talking about benefits of Modding here)


----------



## onlyakshat (Mar 28, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> 4. Is PS3 locked to a region? If I get PS3 games from US or europe will it run?
> You can pickup any retail game and play it on any PS3. But DLCs are region coded.




Hi,
So can I buy a PS3 in India and take it to US (Yep, the reverse of what most do) and play games bought in US in US? Would there be any issues?
Thanks.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 29, 2012)

onlyakshat said:


> Hi,
> So can I buy a PS3 in India and take it to US (Yep, the reverse of what most do) and play games bought in US in US? Would there be any issues?
> Thanks.



games are not region locked so no issues but movies are region locked


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 29, 2012)

onlyakshat said:


> Hi,
> So can I buy a PS3 in India and take it to US (Yep, the reverse of what most do) and play games bought in US in US? Would there be any issues?
> Thanks.



There shouldnt be issues but hope you know about the different type of power outlet there. So a travel adapter is needed.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 8, 2012)

Baker said:


> i have 2 queries....
> 1:regarding the game expense is it price are same for both xbox360 and PS3..?
> 2:and can we mod xbox/ps3 and can play *pirated* games like we can do for ps2..?



@baker :dont use the P word. the mods spared you........
xbox 360 : yes you can play non-genuine copies of games.though you have to mod the hardware(the disk drive in particular)
ps3:yes you can play non-genuine copies of games.though you have to mod the firmware .the modded firmware is called custom firmware you can get it free if you google it
ps3 game files are 20gb's ,minimum


----------



## happy17292 (Oct 29, 2012)

I have lt2.0 flashed xbox. Can i copy the game's content to xbox 360hdd to save wear and tear of the dvd drive?


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 25, 2013)

even i am planning to buy one console, but not sure which one should i buy

1) it should play non- geniune games
2) it shoudl play movies music like any media disc player can do
4) it should give value for money
5) game can be copied and played from HDD (both console HDD and external HDD)

can anyone suggest me which will be good


----------



## Vyom (Jul 25, 2013)

SuperH3art said:


> even i am planning to buy one console, but not sure which one should i buy
> 
> 1) it should play non- geniune games
> 2) it shoudl play movies music like any media disc player can do
> ...



Yea. Certainly there is such console. 
It's called "PC".


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 25, 2013)

Vyom said:


> Yea. Certainly there is such console.
> It's called "PC".




thanks i have used PC for gaming for long, but the upgrade cost is too high and i am not rich, so i think i should buy a console

but seriously, which one is good

PS3 or XBOX ( in terms of modding to play backup games)

in PS3  and XOX there are different product which one is good, can we upgrade the HDD any time later


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 26, 2013)

SuperH3art said:


> thanks i have used PC for gaming for long, but the upgrade cost is too high and i am not rich, so i think i should buy a console
> 
> but seriously, which one is good
> 
> ...



Though I don't know much about Consoles, but due to my recent purchasing, I inquired few things and came to know...

1. PS3 has more exclusives than XBox.
2. You can use any Laptop HDD in PS3, but Xbox use proprietary HDD, so you need to buy HDD separately for XBox, which will ofcourse cost high.
3. Online Gaming : PSN is Free, XBox Live Costs yearly / monthly fees.
4. Motion Gaming : Kinect is much better than PS3 Move
5. PS3 Uses BluRay while XBox use Normal DVD's. You can watch BluRay movies in PS3.
6. PS3 is dedicated for gaming, while XBox is much of like Entertainment Box (Media Server sort of thing).

*NOTE : Everyone may not agree to my points, but this is what I came to know from various places.*

I don't know whether discussion of Modding Consoles is illegal here so can't answer your Modding Questions


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 26, 2013)

can we paly movie dvd, cd or media content form external hdd, usb drive on ps3


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 26, 2013)

Yeah. You can.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 26, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> 6. PS3 is dedicated for gaming, while XBox is much of like Entertainment Box (Media Server sort of thing).


all points are correct but point 6 should be Both PS3 and XBOX are multmedia entertainment Box/Devices



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I don't know whether discussion of Modding Consoles is illegal here so can't answer your Modding Questions


Ya..for Modding SuperH3art will have to do some Research on google


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 26, 2013)

on many forum people are selling sued ps3 at almost the same price as new one,i dont know why, but in ps3 there are many models like ps3 slim, superslim, 12 gb, 500 gb which one is good?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 26, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> all points are correct but point 6 should be Both PS3 and XBOX are multmedia entertainment Box/Devices
> 
> 
> Ya..for Modding SuperH3art will have to do some Research on google



Well, by that point 6, I meant XBox is much of like Media Server thing. I don't know how much of it is true. And yes, both are Multimedia Entertainment Box.



SuperH3art said:


> on many forum people are selling sued ps3 at almost the same price as new one,i dont know why, but in ps3 there are many models like ps3 slim, superslim, 12 gb, 500 gb which one is good?



PS3 Slim are obsolate now, and both 12GB and 500GB are the Superslim ones I guess.

And the thing, you see many peoples selling used PS3 at newer price is something like...

PS3 Slim 160GB was about 16k. Then Sony stopped manufacturing of all the PS3 Slim (160GB, 250GB, 320GB) and made only two Superlim Models, 12GB @ 16k and 500GB @ 23k (Approx.)

So peoples those who are going to upgrade to PS4 at 1st phase are selling of their Slim 160GB, 320GB models @ 12k - 15k.

So see, you get bigger HDD (if you feel the need of it).


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 27, 2013)

ok so it means that super slim is the newest and what if i get the 12 gb, can i add hdd later and if yes, how much can i add ? is there any limit on hdd capacity ? can we just buy any hdd from market and attach it to console ? and yes there no people willing to sell 160 gb version even at 12k,

what about xbox, which one is the latest there are also many different model ?

sorry i am asking too many question, but its very hard earned money and i am not rich


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 27, 2013)

SuperH3art said:


> ok so it means that super slim is the newest and what if i get the 12 gb, can i add hdd later and if yes, how much can i add ? is there any limit on hdd capacity ? can we just buy any hdd from market and attach it to console ? and yes there no people willing to sell 160 gb version even at 12k,
> 
> what about xbox, which one is the latest there are also many different model ?
> 
> sorry i am asking too many question, but its very hard earned money and i am not rich



lol..!! Same for me too..!! I was preparing from 6 months or more.

Yeah you can get 12GB one. I got 2nd hand 320GB for 12k from IVG. And few games for 500/- each.

After getting that I thought may be I could get 12GB one. AFAIK 12GB one is the SSD.

But when I bought my PS3, I also inquired about the same questions and I came to know that 12GB one doesn't comes with the HDD Cage. And later if you want to upgrade your HDD, you need to buy that HDD Cage from Sony + a HDD. Which will cost almost same.

Yes you can upgrade to any HDD from market, but it should be a Laptop HDD(2.5"), PC HDD's (3.5") doesn't fit.

Regarding XBox, Xbox one is the latest, but not released here in India, so XBox 360 is there in Market. Starting with 4GB Model.

I'd recommend, if you don't plan to involve in Motion Gaming then don't get XBox, instead get PS3.

12GB is enough if you don't plan to download games from PSN. PSN have a thing from PS+ based on Yearly Subscription, where they give you few months old games for free. For E.g now they are giving away Battlefield 3 for free!!

So if you want to take that subscription, and download games / store BD Movies you going to need huge space. Otherwise I think 12GB is more than enough.

Also, one more thing, you are saying that you can't find even 160GB Models for 12k, but there are many people selling 320GB / 500GB Models for 12 - 15k @ IVG.

The person I bought from has one 500GB Model of his cousin, he asked me for that too, but I couldn't take it due to low cash. If you want I can PM you his profile link.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jul 27, 2013)

@SuperH3art : A word of advice,PS3 super slims (12 & 500 GB) are unhackable as of now,so you won't be able to play "free"  games


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 27, 2013)

wow, what a great and calm explanation from both of you guys, thanks a lot for your help,

yes please pm me the link of IVG sale thread, so we can not store games on 12 gb console, so i guess it is used only for save game files and setting.

i am never going to go into online gaming, internet is getting costly day by day, for me offline is good


and if the 12gb and 500 gb cannot be hacked then can it be used with CFW, will it allow to play game from external hdd


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jul 27, 2013)

SuperH3art said:


> wow, what a great and calm explanation from both of you guys, thanks a lot for your help,
> 
> yes please pm me the link of IVG sale thread, so we can not store games on 12 gb console, so i guess it is used only for save game files and setting.
> 
> ...


No,It can't be used with CFW.So you will be stuck with buying 2K worth games if you get the SuperSlim
If you want to play "free " games get a 320GB or 160GB PS3


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 27, 2013)

but there is also one thing about manufactured prior to 2011, or the 2xxxx series console,

also if i buy 160 0r 320 gb console and the firmware is updated to latest, can i roll it back or can i install CFW, 

or

if i buy newer superslim can i do hardware mod, is it possible or there is no other way as of now?

also

what about XBOX 360, can we play "free games" or second hand games with it


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 27, 2013)

SuperH3art said:


> and if the 12gb and 500 gb cannot be hacked then can it be used with CFW, will it allow to play game from external hdd



Pro tip: if it can't be hacked you can't install CFW on it


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jul 27, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Pro tip: *if it can't be hacked you can't install CFW on it*



Precisely.What i wanted to say.



SuperH3art said:


> but there is also one thing about manufactured prior to 2011, or the 2xxxx series console,
> 
> also if i buy 160 0r 320 gb console and the firmware is updated to latest, can i roll it back or can i install CFW,
> 
> ...



Xbox 360 needs hardware mods to play free games.
PS3 firmware cant be rolled back
To put CFW on a PS3 the OFW should be 3.55 or lower


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 27, 2013)

Also keep in mind that there are three commercially released variants of the Slim PS3: the 20xx series, the 25xx series and the 3xxx series. I know that the 20xx can be hacked upto a certain FW release (whose number I forget), but I'm not sure about the latter two.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 27, 2013)

As everyone said, both PS3 and Xbox can be modded, but remember, you loose warranty, you can't go online and if you want to mod it yourself it needs some basic knowledge (Soldering knowledge for XBox) and the newer firmwares can't be modded (AFAIK).

Take a look at this thread FS: Consoles - Xbox 360 4gb Rgh + Lt3.0 | TechEnclave - Indian Technology Forum and contact this guy. Mention my name, he'll recognize me. He have few Xbox and PS3 I guess not all of them are sold.

Here's his thread for modded PS3 For Sale : Consoles and Acc Ps3 250Gb Modded +2 Controllers+Games Installed

*NOTE : Modded PS3 / XBox will have higher price.*

Also remember, if you are looking for Modded ones, don't go to IVG, they don't support modded things and you'll end up getting infraction if asked.

If you want to get Original Firmwares then look at IVG.

Here's another one 500GB OFW : For Sale : Consoles and Acc PS3 Super Slim 500gigs with 6 Games for Sale


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 27, 2013)

wow thanks, i will keep in mind, any idea how much old geniune PS3 game sales for, and is it transferable or can be resale any number of times,

well if i go for modded one it will cost me more and at the same price i can get a new console,

let me put it like this, i buy a used ps3 slip 160 gb with official firmware 4, but i can only play original game and no backup game can work, and i cant mod it or roll back the firmware --- and i will have to pay 14 to 15k for that, but if i can add more money i can easily buy new ps3 or xbox, so there is no point in buying used ps3 if i cant play "free game" instead i buy a new one or super slim models 

anyway i have seen many people selling used ps3 160 gb at 14k with some free original games on olx site, but before buying from them what point should i need to keep in mind, like if it hangs or not, or any glitches, faulty ram, gpu etc.

what should i check before buying used console


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 30, 2013)

PM *www.indianvideogamer.com/forums/index.php?showuser=2141

He PM'ed me regarding Modded PS3.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 30, 2013)

is it goo to buy a used moded ps2 with many games at this point of time for 1k, is it worth the money, i have seen many xbox 360 selling at 8k, so guys what you say, how much is good for ps2 at this point


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 30, 2013)

i have one such with me. will be waiting for replies.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 30, 2013)

SuperH3art said:


> is it goo to buy a used moded ps2 with many games at this point of time for 1k, is it worth the money, i have seen many xbox 360 selling at 8k, so guys what you say, how much is good for ps2 at this point



Are you really sure with PS2? If you want to play the games that's coming bundled with it, it's fine as long as you are not interested in the new gen games.

The main point is, you'll miss all the new gen games that released and going to be released.

But I guess with that price of 1k, one can invest 

If I were at your place, I'd have got a PS3 for around 12k - 15k and that PS2 too for 1k 

1k doesn't matter much..!!

But the point is, if I were really interested on those PS2 games and if those are not available on PS3.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 30, 2013)

i am more interested in xbox 360 and ps3, but very very tight on budget, so in the meantime i think i should buy a ps2 the games must be selling at dirt cheap now, and kids would love it, there is one selling at 4.5k in bazaar section, but i am not going to pay that much, comeon there are many shop selling a new moded ps2 for 4k, 

when old electronics items are sold it should be prices reasonably, now a ps2 at time of launch in india must be costing 20k, but you cant ask even 25% of that, it's used, it's old, it's discontinued, so people should ask a reasonable price


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 30, 2013)

Ok. So you want for your kids? 

Anyway, I guess it's fine if you get a reasonable price. But check the condition, try to play few games and all.


----------



## mohit9206 (Jul 31, 2013)

I have heard PS3 console has no official support in India is this true ?So if something happens to my PS3 then i will have to buy a new one ? If this is true its a deal breaker.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 31, 2013)

its not true, sony provide official warranty


----------



## mohit9206 (Jul 31, 2013)

SuperH3art said:


> its not true, sony provide official warranty


Ok i have researched and found that Sony provides 1 yr replacement warranty with no option for extended warranty.If your ps3 stops working after 1 year you will get 50% off on a new ps3.This makes the ps3 a very risky buy and honestly this scheme sucks no wonder sony ism't selling many ps3's.High price coupled with poor warranty conditions.Xbox 360 has a much better 3 year warranty.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Aug 1, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> Ok i have researched and found that Sony provides 1 yr replacement warranty with no option for extended warranty.If your ps3 stops working after 1 year you will get 50% off on a new ps3.This makes the ps3 a very risky buy and honestly this scheme sucks no wonder sony ism't selling many ps3's.High price coupled with poor warranty conditions.*Xbox 360 has a much better 3 year warranty.*



Nope.Xbox 360 S also has 1 year warranty 
Get your facts right


----------



## Skyh3ck (Aug 2, 2013)

the Cobra ODE is now released by cobra team, and its availlable in international market

hey guys, i have seen many Xbox 360 selling at 7k or 8k, 

now i dont know should i buy it or not, its all white without hdmi, 

the people selling it give couple of original games and one or two controller with it,

can you please help me what should i take care of before buying used xbox

i have heard that there are lot of problem with xbox like RROD, burned, etc. also i am not sure if its newer or old version, can you pleae help before i go and see the product personally


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 3, 2013)

if the console is meant for small kids, even a PS2 would do. but if you also prefer to play on it, then current-gen systems are the things to opt for!

RRODs have mostly become a thing of the past now, unless one console has been really abused. these days, i see people selling their rather new consoles in the mkt-section of forums. if you've seen an X360 without an HDMI port, that means it's a very old console. exactly that gen of X360s suffered from RRODs, so you will need to be wary. the person whom you wish to pay a visit to check his console, check his games by playing them for a while. see the console's & controller's condition (cracked/dusty). check the console for heat-level. check the condition of his game-disks (if they are overly-scratched, that may imply that his console's drive is nasty!). check the condition of the power-adapter. enquire on how much time he spent playing on it, etc., general questions. a better proposition would be to go to a shop which sells such modded consoles and apprise the shopkeeper of your requirements. i know of such a shop and its good shopkeeper in Mumbai. you may PM me if you're interested in knowing more about it.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Aug 4, 2013)

pm me the shopkeepers details, your inbox is full i couldnt send you the message


----------



## bippukt (Aug 7, 2013)

What is the price range of new and 6-12 month old PS3 and XBox 360 games these days? Has Sony's local production started and has it reduced prices?


----------



## Skyh3ck (Aug 8, 2013)

console games disc are very very costly, you can easily check online the prices, the prices starts at 1500 and goes upto till 4000, chekc flipkart for pricing


----------



## bippukt (Aug 10, 2013)

Indeed, I went through some of the online sellers websites and most games that are not old are priced around 2k while new games are between 2.5-3k. How is the used games availability here? I went through ebay listings and found several good games at 1-1.5k. If the used game scene is good, then I can buy a game that I had to purchase at full price. If I buy a game for 2600 and after a few months sell it for 1000, it would be okay.

Also, should I wait until year end to buy PS4 or get a PS3 earlier if I decide in favour of consoles?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 10, 2013)

Yes used games sells like hot cake. Though at TDF Bazaar Section you won't find much games. You'll get them on IVG.

I myself bought all the games 2nd Hand. You don't need to sell a game of 2.5k at 1k after playing, instead they get sold for 2k.

Like peoples who bought Last of us for 2.6k sells them at 2k, again the peoples who buy it sells it for 1.5k or so. Same continues till the games reaches 500/- and keeps getting sold until members are interested. Like peoples still interested in Uncharted series and you'll get all the three for 500 each easily.

Though everything, like pricing and all depends on the popularity and rating of game.


----------



## bippukt (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks krishnandu, that is really good to know. Now just one question - wait for PS4 or buy PS3 soon. I will likely wait anyway because I am busy until December, but it will be good to know in case I get free time before that


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 10, 2013)

It depends on you actually. Look I bought PS3 this month (2nd hand ofcourse), because chances are PS4 won't be here in India before Q2 2014, and when it'll be here I won't be able to afford. So as sony is going to support PS3 for sometime now, I'd be on it until price of PS4 goes down. Also I'd be able to play awesome PS3 exclusives. I get previous games at 500/- easily on IVG also when PS4 will launch PS3 Games prices will surely go down.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 10, 2013)

^^ See this  Sony: PS4 to get 2013 release in India | VG247


----------



## bippukt (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks for the help guys.

I was about to purchase a console in 2008 - in fact, my first posts on this forum were on that topic. But the situation changed and I had to continue with PC. I look forward to some free time with a Playstation plugged in


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 10, 2013)

Nice..!! But those who won't be able to afford I guess can get a PS3 now or after launch (price will be down I guess), and can enjoy the exclusives until PS4 price goes down.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 11, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Nice..!! But those who won't be able to afford I guess can get a PS3 now or after launch (price will be down I guess), and can enjoy the exclusives until PS4 price goes down.



Yup. There will be game releases for quite some time and so many exclusives already exist. Biggest plus is that you can play GTA V, which in itself is THE single reason why many people are jumping the console bandwagon.

Btw have a look at this: Xbox One India release delayed till 2014


----------



## Skyh3ck (Aug 12, 2013)

ok anyone have any experience with xbox 360 fat jasper, i am planning to buy, any issued with that, its a Lt 3.0 moded and used for 2 years, it has HDMI, i am getting it for 7k, is it good,

or i am also getting a in warranty PS3 500 gb at 14k

please help me guys


----------



## Gollum (Aug 13, 2013)

good deal at 7k imo


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 13, 2013)

Both are a good deal. PS3 500GB in warranty for 14k is a steal. I got mine in warranty 320GB for 12k.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Aug 13, 2013)

i wish ps3 can be jailbroken, but as it cannot, so i think xbox is beter option

any idea how to check if it is jasper or not


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 13, 2013)

Skyh3ck said:


> i wish ps3 can be jailbroken, but as it cannot, so i think xbox is beter option
> 
> any idea how to check if it is jasper or not



AFAIK PS3 can be jailbroken but you need 3.55 OFW. Anyway I forgot the name, but there is some Optical Drive emulation which has been released, now one can JB any version of PS3.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 13, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> AFAIK PS3 can be jailbroken but you need 3.55 OFW. Anyway I forgot the name, but there is some Optical Drive emulation which has been released, now one can JB any version of PS3.



wait what? are you serious?


----------



## Skyh3ck (Aug 13, 2013)

yes the new cobra ode is out but i have not seen ant review yet, so it will take time


----------



## Gollum (Aug 14, 2013)

looks like hardware tinkering to me.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 15, 2013)

is it possible to backup games (if possible on a usb hdd) bought from PS store?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 15, 2013)

Rught. The name is Cobra ODD..!! I forgot it. It's around 7k I guess. Released in US. May be it will take time to each India, else we need to import it.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Aug 15, 2013)

anyway i bought a Xbox 360 Jasper with LT3.0,


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 15, 2013)

^^Congrats  Enjoy..!! Happy Gaming


----------



## Skyh3ck (Aug 16, 2013)

there are some great offer on used PS3, but the original games prices are very very high and modded PS3 are sold at heavy prices, so will be happy with xbox, any game sugggestion


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 17, 2013)

You can buy 2nd Hand PS3 and buy 2nd Hand Games easily @ IVG or look at bootsrtapp.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Aug 17, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> You can buy 2nd Hand PS3 and buy 2nd Hand Games easily @ IVG or look at bootsrtapp.



what is that bootsrtapp, please give link, as google taking me to something else, is it online forum ?

yes i will sell off this console once i have played enough games and will buy a ps3


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 17, 2013)

Skyh3ck said:


> what is that bootsrtapp, please give link, as google taking me to something else, is it online forum ?
> 
> yes i will sell off this console once i have played enough games and will buy a ps3



Checkout IVG | India's premier gaming community. Discuss games. buy, sell and trade games. and Bootstrapp | The easiest way to sell your gadgets. The safest place to buy preowned. (Previously GamesINC) for buying used games. I buy used games @ 500 - 1000 depending on the games. Once played you can sell them there too.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Aug 17, 2013)

thanks will check it


----------



## mohit9206 (Oct 27, 2013)

Is 1 year old PS2 worth 2.5k ?I have PS2 but its lens failed so want to buy it from a seller on olx for 2.5k.I know PS2 is outdated but i have lots of unplayed PS2 games.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 27, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> Is 1 year old PS2 worth 2.5k ?I have PS2 but its lens failed so want to buy it from a seller on olx for 2.5k.I know PS2 is outdated but i have lots of unplayed PS2 games.



Try to bargain till 2k or less. He won't find any buyer for PS2 now


----------



## GhorMaanas (Oct 28, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> Is 1 year old PS2 worth 2.5k ?I have PS2 but its lens failed so want to buy it from a seller on olx for 2.5k.I know PS2 is outdated but i have lots of unplayed PS2 games.



you could get the lens replaced too. but it would cost you about 1k or so. and 2.5k is a very good price an year-old PS2.


----------



## shankar_psn (Nov 27, 2013)

thanks ... this really helped me ... got a PS3 super slim ...


----------

